# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Εντοιχιζόμενο καζανάκι grohe - τρεχει νερο

## speedtouch

Καλημερα σε ολη την ομορφη παρεα. Εχω ενα εντοιχιζόμενο καζανάκι της Grohe απο το 2017, το τελευταιο 3μηνο αραια αλλα τελευταια πιο συχνα με τα το πατημα του κουμπιου για να φυγει το νερο στο καζανακι αυτο δεν σταματαει και συνεχιζει να τρεχει το νερο στην λεκανη. Καποιον αλλον φιλο που ρωτησα που εχει αλλης μαρκας ομως μου ειπε οτι μαζευουν αλατα. Εβγαλα το πανελ με τα κουμπια εβαλα λιγο το χερι μεσα οντως μου φανηκε οτι εχει στον πατο μια κρουστα απο αλατα αλλα ο χωρος ειναι τοσο περιορισμενος και δεν εχεις ευλυγισια να κανεις δουλεια ασε που εγδαρα ολο το χερι. Εχετε να μου προτεινετε κατι; Ισως να ριξω κατι καποιο δυαλυμα αφου το αδειασω για να διαλυσει το αλατι;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλημερα σε ολη την ομορφη παρεα. Εχω ενα εντοιχιζόμενο καζανάκι της Grohe απο το 2017, το τελευταιο 3μηνο αραια αλλα τελευταια πιο συχνα με τα το πατημα του κουμπιου για να φυγει το νερο στο καζανακι αυτο δεν σταματαει και συνεχιζει να τρεχει το νερο στην λεκανη. Καποιον αλλον φιλο που ρωτησα που εχει αλλης μαρκας ομως μου ειπε οτι μαζευουν αλατα. Εβγαλα το πανελ με τα κουμπια εβαλα λιγο το χερι μεσα οντως μου φανηκε οτι εχει στον πατο μια κρουστα απο αλατα αλλα ο χωρος ειναι τοσο περιορισμενος και δεν εχεις ευλυγισια να κανεις δουλεια ασε που εγδαρα ολο το χερι. Εχετε να μου προτεινετε κατι; Ισως να ριξω κατι καποιο δυαλυμα αφου το αδειασω για να διαλυσει το αλατι;


Αφού έχωσες το χέρι σου μέσα στο καζανάκι σπρώξε το ασφαλιστικό που έχει στο πάτο του και βγάλε τον μηχανισμό έξω.Google αρε το μοντέλο σου να δεις φωτογραφίες.

----------

